# How to wire solenoid valve to PLC



## FTC (Oct 10, 2016)

You don't have a spare discrete output you can use? You might be able to put a resistor in series with the solenoid to get your minimum load can but this isn't the right way to do it. You would also have to change programming to accommodate this.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

120 Volt valve with 24 Volt card 4to 20ma,...??


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

An interpossing relay maybe


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

Why would you use an analog card to control an on/off solenoid valve?

Why not use a digital I/O card?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wiring diagram? You got two coil leads and no polarity issue.
You have a PLC output that will operate the coil/solenoid. What do you need to know?
I did not look up your solenoid, but I see Warden must have, as he knows the voltage. 

Your profile says engineer?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Use the right kind of card, either DO or relay card. Then match the solenoid voltage to the appropriate card. Then use a fused hot to the card, then to the solenoid, then back to the appropriate terminal.


----------



## 24V (Jan 16, 2019)

24V said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to connect the ASCO REDHAT 8215G3 with the 1769-IF4X0F2 Analog PLC Module. Unfortunately, I was only able to find the technical specs and installation manual online. Can anyone please provide me with the wiring diagram?
> 
> ...


My apologies I just realized that I mentioned the analog module, I meant to say the 1769-0W16 Relay Output Module. Thank you for all the responses they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

glen1971 said:


> Use the right kind of card, either DO or relay card. Then match the solenoid voltage to the appropriate card. Then use a fused hot to the card, then to the solenoid, then back to the appropriate terminal.


Now this will work,...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wardenclyffe said:


> Now this will work,...


With the right parts, anything is possible! lol!!


----------

